# stretching



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

How important is it to stress before and after a workout session.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 8, 2012)

I would say rather important, at least get your body moving through the technique you are about to do under resistance. Though you don't really see a cheetah stretch before it takes something down.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

Dude I have some horrible stretching techniques.  Now would u consider a warm up enough or would a full on stratch be better. Im starting to get some pain in my right shoulder . Been there for about a week.  Cant find anything to relieve the pain. Been feeling like its my rotator cuff


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 8, 2012)

I think that the scientific research on the subject suggests that a warm-up and mobility work before a workout is good, and stretching afterwards or as a separate session is ideal as opposed to pre-workout. Some studies have shown that stretching pre-workout can decrease  power output, and doesn't really lower your chances of injury. 

Myself, I have been stretching each muscle group immediately after I'm done training it, and holding it for a good 45 seconds, this technique is called fascial stretching, and although it isn't proven to work, many bodybuilders have used it in the past. The idea is that you get a pump in the muscle, and then stretch it when its maximally pumped, and that will stretch out the fascia, the connective tissue that holds the muscle in place. It's almost like a mesh bag around every muscle group in your body that holds it in place. These people who support fascia stretching believe that its the fascia that constricts muscle growth to some extent, and that people who gain muscle easily do so in part because they have more stretchable fascia. 

I also use a foam roller and stretch on off days when I have time, especially when my legs are sore.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

^^^ sounds like thats what ill be doing. Thabks bro


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 8, 2012)

My favorite thing to stretch BOTH pre, mid and post workout is vaginas


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

^^It don't get any better


----------



## anewguy (Dec 9, 2012)

If you're doing cardio you best stretch. Better safe than sorry. I always stretch and one day a few weeks ago i was running and didn't stretch too well. Pop goes the hamstring. The pain was not an issue, but mentally I was extremely frustrated because it set me back big time. 

As for a lifting, I just do a warm up set.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 9, 2012)

When i do legs, I always do about 10-12 minutes of basic stretching exercises before beginning.   I need those muscles warm and loose.  As for other days I always pick up a light set of DBs and warm up that way for about 10 minutes or so.  Then I begin with a warm up set or two.


----------



## theminister (Dec 9, 2012)

its important to stretch the muscle/muscle group you have just worked out, especially at set level


----------

